# Bourbon Recommendations



## JPatrick (May 19, 2013)

Hi all! I holding a BBQ on the 15th of the month, and would like to supply my guest with a decent Bourbon. I need to buy 3 bottles and would like to keep it at or around 40 dollars a bottle. I don't drink Boubon much, but have drunk a bit of Buffalo Trace, but so has everyone else that will be attending. If anyone has any ideas please pass them along.

Thanks


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

hmmm... That's a lot of opportunity... I might go Angels Envy, Jefferson's Reserve, and Old Grand Dad 114 to end the night. The JR is a lil over your budget, but the Grand Dad will make up for that.


----------



## Pasty (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Bulleit - should be right in your price range too.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

You could offer a nice flight...
Do 1 regular bourbon, 1 small batch, and 1 single barrel. That would give you opportunity to, say, grab a $60 bottle for the high end and a $20 bottle on the low end to keep the cost at $40 each.

I would recommend doing something like this:
Bulleit - About $20-24
Four Roses Small Batch - $27-32
Blanton's Single Barrel - $50

OR

You could offer a nice flight amongst some small batches to compare:
Four Roses Small Batch - $27-32
Elijah Craig 12yr - $30
Knob Creek/Baker's/Basil Haydens [these are the reasonable priced Beam Small Batches] - ~$35-40

OR

You could offer up a flight on single barrels in that price range:
Four Roses Single Barrel - $35
Knob Creek Single Barrel Reserve - $38-45
Eagle Rare Single Barrel - $30-32

OR

You could show different mashbill/finishing techniques to see how it changes flavors with:
A wheated bourbon (no rye in the mashbill) - like W.L. Weller Special Reserve or 12yr
A normal or rye bourbon, a rye bourbon would give the greatest difference - like Knob Creek Rye
Angel's Envy - ~$45 - finished in port wine barrels which alters the flavor some. "Finishing" seems to be a new trend


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

UTKhodgy said:


> You could offer a nice flight...
> Do 1 regular bourbon, 1 small batch, and 1 single barrel. That would give you opportunity to, say, grab a $60 bottle for the high end and a $20 bottle on the low end to keep the cost at $40 each.
> 
> I would recommend doing something like this:
> ...


i agree with my fellow tennessean! almost identical to what i would have recommended. especially these: Bulleit - About $20-24, Four Roses Small Batch - $27-32, Blanton's Single Barrel - $50


----------



## jmklein87 (May 12, 2013)

I recommend Russell's Reserve 10 yr old. Its about $26-30 in stores normally. Made by Wild Turkey. Great bourbon for the price.


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

Woodford Reserve - I have tried a ton, for me this is the one.


----------



## JPatrick (May 19, 2013)

This is great guys. I really want to thank everyone for the recommendations, this will help out a lot, and you all are making it hard to pick just three. There is nothing wrong with picking up more than 3 bottles, is there????


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Theres absolutely nothing wrong with that! 

I also support Andrew's proposed plan. Im a big blanton's guy myself, I also like Woodford double oaked which is completely different from the regular Woodford Reserve. But those are both ~50. 4R small batch is exceptional for the price. and Basil Hayden's is definitely growing in popularity as well. Plus it has a shiny bottle if you're a sucker like me for that kinda thing.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Evan Williams Single Barrel is great, their regular blend isn't. 

If you can find bottles dated with the year 2000, that was their finest year. It was priced at either $25 or $35/bottle. Wonderful stuff.

IIRC, their best year scored 95/100.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

Bookers


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Bulleit Small Batch Rye, Four Roses, Knob Creek. Maybe even Old Rip Van Winkle if you can find it.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Skip the four roses.. It sucks!

Get some Templeton Rye if you can find it i your area. It's $37ish a bottle!


----------



## JPatrick (May 19, 2013)

What a bunch of enablers you guys are. I think I may have to work my way through all these suggestions
Saddle up boys, it's going to be a long weekend!


----------



## ATLDave (May 15, 2013)

I am a big fan of Makers and Woodford. Depends on the day


----------



## ameyers41 (May 19, 2011)

I'm a pretty big Pappy guy myself. That being said, I just discovered WL Weller. Pappy used to be distilled at the Stitzel-Weller distillery and both are wheated bourbon. I can find the stuff for $19 a bottle and I say it's close to the $60 a bottle 12 yr old van winkle (still distant from the 20 yr reserve, but I digress). You cannot beat the stuff for the price. Buy that, spend the extra on a bottle of Jefferson Reserve and a bottle of Templeton and you have a nice variety of corn, wheated and ryes for your guests to sample in your price range.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

ameyers41 said:


> I'm a pretty big Pappy guy myself. That being said, I just discovered WL Weller. Pappy used to be distilled at the Stitzel-Weller distillery and both are wheated bourbon. I can find the stuff for $19 a bottle and I say it's close to the $60 a bottle 12 yr old van winkle (still distant from the 20 yr reserve, but I digress). You cannot beat the stuff for the price. Buy that, spend the extra on a bottle of Jefferson Reserve and a bottle of Templeton and you have a nice variety of corn, wheated and ryes for your guests to sample in your price range.


I agree, I like the Weller Antique 107. Reminds me of the 10yr old rip van winkle.

I would do a bottle of that, a bottle of larceny, and lastly a bottle of buffalo trace.

Oddly enough, I like bourbons in the $20-30 range better than those in the $40-50 range. And I like the pappy and BTAC stuff the best, but who doesnt?

And if you want a rye, go get a bottle of Sazerac. Good stuff.


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

OratorORourke said:


> Woodford Reserve - I have tried a ton, for me this is the one.


^^^ This ^^^
Woodford Reserve is great.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

beercritic said:


> Evan Williams Single Barrel is great, their regular blend isn't.
> 
> If you can find bottles dated with the year 2000, that was their finest year. It was priced at either $25 or $35/bottle. Wonderful stuff.
> 
> IIRC, their best year scored 95/100.


I asked this very question to a group of Bourbon drinkers who were also cigar smokers and about 8 out of the 20 said EW Single Barrell. I have introduced it to many a folk and even did a blind taste test with few guys and the EWSB won.


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

HIM said:


> Maybe even Old Rip Van Winkle if you can find it.





ameyers41 said:


> I'm a pretty big Pappy guy myself.


I wish I could consider myself a "big Pappy" guy. I would drink it everyday if I could find it. They are no longer doing the spring release, so now the limited quantities are even in more demand in the fall. One of the liquor stores I go to, the owner claims to have a relationship with Julian Van Winkle. He says that supply is going to be even more limited for the next 3 years.

That being said, how did the BBQ & Bourbon Bash turn out @JPatrick ?


----------



## JPatrick (May 19, 2013)

Ahh I should have updated this. Well the "Gathering of Fools" was a 5 hour Bourbon&Beef blur. My backyard will never be the same. As far as Bourbon choices for the day, it was Four Roses Small Batch, Elijah Craig 12 year, and Angels Envy. The Elijah Craig being the favorite for the day. Good drinks, good cigars, good food. 

My wife and I are throwing another shindig on the 13th of July. This one will have an Island flare to it. 3 different Rums will be the drink of choice, Island style Shish Kabobs will be the food of choice, and my absurd amount of Tiki Torches providing the lighting.


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

JPatrick said:


> Ahh I should have updated this. Well the "Gathering of Fools" was a 5 hour Bourbon&Beef blur. My backyard will never be the same. As far as Bourbon choices for the day, it was Four Roses Small Batch, Elijah Craig 12 year, and Angels Envy. The Elijah Craig being the favorite for the day. Good drinks, good cigars, good food.
> 
> My wife and I are throwing another shindig on the 13th of July. This one will have an Island flare to it. 3 different Rums will be the drink of choice, Island style Shish Kabobs will be the food of choice, and my absurd amount of Tiki Torches providing the lighting.


Glad to hear all went well John. I look forward to chiming in on your Rum recommendations thread...


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm a big bourbon head.

I love all the small batch stuff and single barrels but I can't afford them as an everyday drink.

If you like a strong bourbon, I suggest Fighting Cock. Great price and amazingly tasty.


----------



## Craig L Barry (Jul 17, 2013)

Angel's Envy (already mentioned) is exceptionally mellow because it is aged in port wine casks, and it runs about $50 per bottle Maker's Mark 46 is about ten dollars less per bottle, and almost as good.

There are a few small batch bourbons which are more exotic and slightly better, but cost two to three times as much. The two mentioned above you could be proud to serve to guests who know enough not to mix the whiskey with soft drinks or ice it down, or enjoy yourself without too much guilt as to what you spent. If you are going to dilute it or mix it with carmel colored carbonated sugar water, might as well get the cheapest your liquor store carries.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

4 Roses small batch is a relatively inexpensive small batch, which I personally enjoy more than their single barrel.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Craig L Barry said:


> If you are going to dilute it or mix it with carmel colored carbonated sugar water, might as well get the cheapest your liquor store carries.


I keep Weller Special Reserve for the whiskey & coke guys, admittedly being one of those guys on occasion. Good enough and only $12 here.


----------



## ammymorcle (Jul 27, 2013)

This is great guys.


----------

